# 'Post Reformation Reformed Dogmatics' is back in print



## JimmyH (Oct 31, 2018)

Richard Muller's celebrated 4 volume set, 'Post Reformation Reformed Dogmatics' is back in print and on sale at Reformation Heritage Books;
https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/post-reformation-reformed-dogmatics-4-volumes-muller.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2018)

From what I understand, Muller is soon to release a revised version of this work, which is why it was very difficult to find for a recent while.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 31, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> From what I understand, Muller is soon to release a revised version of this work, which is why it was very difficult to find for a recent while.



I've heard something similar. I'm debating on whether or not to snag the current 4-volume set at the $150 price, or if it would be wiser to wait to see if he does revise the volumes. What do y'all think?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2018)

Hamalas said:


> I've heard something similar. I'm debating on whether or not to snag the current 4-volume set at the $150 price, or if it would be wiser to wait to see if he does revise the volumes. What do y'all think?



RHB does indicate in the link above that the first two volumes are "revised," but I am unsure if that means they are the major revision under consideration.

Unless something has changed, the revision_ is_ happening. My source of information is one of my seminary professors, Dr. Thomas McCall, who was both a PhD student under Muller and is still one of his close friends, so the information is trustworthy. If it were me, I would wait.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> RHB does indicate in the link above that the first two volumes are "revised," but I am unsure if that means they are the major revision under consideration.



I am pretty sure that's not the case. There was a significant revision when the 4 volumes were first published all together, with the same cover as that now on display.

The reports of a revision and expansion (to include the doctrine of the covenant) have been circulating for some time now. It's likely enough that Dr. Muller has a number of projects, and in what order they will be completed is probably unknown, perhaps even to him. But I would doubt RHB would bring these out now _if_ Dr. Muller had let them know that a new 5-volume edition would be appearing in 2019, say.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2018)

This is said to be a "short run" so those who are interested had best get it now while you can. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 2, 2018)

I picked up a copy yesterday. No regrets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 2, 2018)

I talked with Dr. Muller directly about this. The four volumes are NOT being revised, and the fifth volume is not on covenant theology, but on natural law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DTK (Nov 2, 2018)

Shucks Lane, the minimalists are going to be so disappointed!


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 2, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I talked with Dr. Muller directly about this. The four volumes are NOT being revised, and the fifth volume is not on covenant theology, but on natural law.


Thanks for confirming this. I got really excited when I got the email from RHB but was concerned with the rumours of a revision. It would make zero sense for RHB to reissue it if that were the case.


----------

